
What's your favorite language of 2019? - donutloop
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScLalbxiXuYrw8ACUX-mkTh4TBY2VEEkU9DslkGy2QPYplK-A/viewform
======
ksaj
What is the purpose of this quiz, and what is the incentive for completing it?
I ask because it certainly is a let down when one carefully goes through the
list picking their pics, and then explaining them in the comment before
submitting, then getting neither an explanation as to why this is being asked,
nor a running tally.

Everything that might be interesting about it has been omitted.

------
rvz
Good question. My favorite language is the one that made me the most money in
2019 and will continue to do so in 2020.

Also the OP has the "favorite language" list in a particular order, which
makes it almost obvious of what their favorite language is...

------
stewbrew
It's a rather pointless/useless survey. I'm nevertheless surprised by the
omission of kotlin.

------
mikece
Dart, because Flutter.

~~~
g5becks
I actually like Dart even outside of the context of flutter. The toolchain is
on par with go in terms of ease of use and simplicity. The language is really
high level and simple to use, it can compile to native, and it's only getting
better.

What sucks is the ecosystem, hopefully that changes so it can become my goto
language for more general-purpose programming.

